

Google Open-sources Cloud Dataflow SDK in Java - bgoldy
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/12/google-announces-open-source-cloud-dataflow-sdk-for-java.html

======
based2
[http://in.relation.to/Bloggers/FirstHibernateOGMReleaseAka41...](http://in.relation.to/Bloggers/FirstHibernateOGMReleaseAka41Final)

